# Le Cheminant



## GoronVor (May 6, 2020)

Hi folks.

I finally found a vintage diver that I could afford. Delighted with it and will post more images when it arrives.

What are your initial thoughts?

All the best.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I have had quite a few Le Cheminant watches, and always found them to be a little better than expected. For example if they had the choice of a 17 or 21 jewel movement, they always chose the higher spec. They also had a range of divers in the 60's that appeal, and I am hunting one of those all the time. Enjoy it


----------



## GoronVor (May 6, 2020)

scottswatches said:


> I have had quite a few Le Cheminant watches, and always found them to be a little better than expected. For example if they had the choice of a 17 or 21 jewel movement, they always chose the higher spec. They also had a range of divers in the 60's that appeal, and I am hunting one of those all the time. Enjoy it
> 
> View attachment 31758


 I have this and a Le Cheminant dress watch now. The dress watch has worked beautifully and has lovely simple styling.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I like Scott have had a few le Cheminants over time and they have all had decent movements in them , usually eta , nice stainless cases too I think why a lot turn up on my patch is because they used to be retailed up the road from me.
Good understated watches imo


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

It looks great, nice age on the lume and the bezel looks to be in good condition and on a bracelet, what not to like, well done!

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

This was probably the nicest one I've had come my way , love the diver you've got coming though it's a cracker


----------



## GoronVor (May 6, 2020)

andyclient said:


> This was probably the nicest one I've had come my way , love the diver you've got coming though it's a cracker


 That is a real stunner!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Two that are currently still in the collection


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for this thread, everyone, introducing us to this interesting and little-known watch brand/company.

Wikipedia has a reasonable potted history of Le Cheminant, and back in 2017, @SBryantgb kindly put that Wikipedia piece on the Forum, although I see that the Wikipedia article has been revised since then - the latest revision being on 6 March 2019.

Interestingly, on S.Bryantgb's 2017 thread about Le Cheminant, @Sunbeam S7 records that, "Le Cheminant were prosecuted 1962 for falsely advertising the amount of jewels in their Master Mariner and Master Mariner de Luxe. They claimed there were 41 & 77 jewels respectively; but were found to have only 23 and 25 functional jewels. It appears they were just popping jewels on non wearing surfaces to increase the jewel count."


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Always said:


> Thanks for this thread, everyone, introducing us to this interesting and little-known watch brand/company.
> 
> Wikipedia has a reasonable potted history of Le Cheminant, and back in 2017, @SBryantgb kindly put that Wikipedia piece on the Forum, although I see that the Wikipedia article has been revised since then - the latest revision being on 6 March 2019.
> 
> Interestingly, on S.Bryantgb's 2017 thread about Le Cheminant, @Sunbeam S7 records that, "Le Cheminant were prosecuted 1962 for falsely advertising the amount of jewels in their Master Mariner and Master Mariner de Luxe. They claimed there were 41 & 77 jewels respectively; but were found to have only 23 and 25 functional jewels. It appears they were just popping jewels on non wearing surfaces to increase the jewel count."


 Interesting, my one on the right is a master mariner and states 25 jewels so must be after the prosecution trial?


----------



## GoronVor (May 6, 2020)

The watch arrived safely today.

Lovely looking vintage watch so getting some wrist time to see how it runs and it wears very well. The lume still shines.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

GoronVor said:


> The watch arrived safely today.
> 
> Lovely looking vintage watch so getting some wrist time to see how it runs and it wears very well. The lume still shines.


 Now that is gorgeous, great buy


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Yup, a nice classic vintage dive watch. 

May I also compliment you on your photograph, Goron - much nicer than the seller's pic.


----------



## GoronVor (May 6, 2020)

Always said:


> Yup, a nice classic vintage dive watch.
> 
> May I also compliment you on your photograph, Goron - much nicer than the seller's pic.


 Many thanks fella!


----------



## Aidancornwall (Aug 8, 2021)

Hi, just curious did this one come with any paperwork? Looks like my dads old watch.


----------



## GoronVor (May 6, 2020)

Aidancornwall said:


> Hi, just curious did this one come with any paperwork? Looks like my dads old watch.


 Hi there.

Sorry for the late reply .

Alas no paperwork


----------



## CharlieG (11 mo ago)

I was given one of these by my parents for my 18th in the late 80s, recently came across it again.I shall probably get it serviced and use it, from what I can find out, a shop in Sutton will do it. I have no idea regarding cost or value etc, any info is welcome. I have not worked out how to upload an image yet...it says from url? webpage?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

CharlieG said:


> I was given one of these by my parents for my 18th in the late 80s, recently came across it again.I shall probably get it serviced and use it, from what I can find out, a shop in Sutton will do it. I have no idea regarding cost or value etc, any info is welcome. I have not worked out how to upload an image yet...it says from url? webpage?


 You either need to load your image into a third party hosting site and then post the URL or you can sign up to the forum's gallery service


----------



## Sammill.s (11 mo ago)

andyclient said:


> This was probably the nicest one I've had come my way , love the diver you've got coming though it's a cracker


 Hi Andy,

I've been researching these and was wondering if you have more photos of yours I could have a look through?

Thanks,

Sam


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Sammill.s said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> I've been researching these and was wondering if you have more photos of yours I could have a look through?
> 
> ...


 Hi sorry but don't have any other pics and only have the marine master super compressor one now , Well apart from a quartz diver too


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

andyclient said:


> Hi sorry but don't have any other pics and only have the marine master super compressor one now , Well apart from a quartz diver too


 That is spectacular, I love all the gold against the black. Do you know what the movement is?


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

spinynorman said:


> That is spectacular, I love all the gold against the black. Do you know what the movement is?


 Thank you, I should do really as I took movement out to put it through the ultrasonic and replace the scratched glass and fit new battery, but can't remember I'm afraid. From what I remember it was half decent probably an eta but can't say for sure. They do generally tend to use decent movements from what I've seen though


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Sammill.s said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> I've been researching these and was wondering if you have more photos of yours I could have a look through?
> 
> ...


 As Andy can't help, I'll try. I have had 19 Le Cheminant watches, including one similar to Andys (I saw it on here and had to track one down!). Photos and videos of all of them on my website


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

@spinynorman found a pic I'd taken of movement, doesn't look to be eta but still half decent


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

andyclient said:


> doesn't look to be eta but still half decent


 Very decent FE 7121, as used in the original JB200 dive watch and "uncommonly robust" according to this https://www.watchtime.com/wristwatch-industry-news/watchmakers/return-of-the-french-skin-diver-introducing-the-new-jacques-bianchi-jb-200/


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

spinynorman said:


> Very decent FE 7121, as used in the original JB200 dive watch and "uncommonly robust" according to this https://www.watchtime.com/wristwatch-industry-news/watchmakers/return-of-the-french-skin-diver-introducing-the-new-jacques-bianchi-jb-200/


 Excellent thanks for that :thumbs_up:


----------

